# Question about "unbrining" a processed bird



## dougbennett (Feb 14, 2008)

If a buy a "normally processed" chicken (like at Wal-Mart or Sam's Club), do I have to "unbrine" it by soaking it in water (to get out al the chicken processor's solution) and then re-brine it -- or not? Thanks to all.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you referring to "solution added"? unbrining a chicken is like uncuring a ham, Not possible.What's done is done.


----------



## richtee (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know what that phrase means. If it has "A solution" added I would suspect it has been treated/brined.

If that's the case, nothing will "unbrine" it. You CAN add to it, however. They use very little salt to treat the birds, mostly preservatives. So make a weak brine, add your spices and have at it.


----------



## dougbennett (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, I was referring to a "solution added" bird. My question should have been: Is it a wate of effort to brine a "solution added" birds. 

And, based on my understanding of osmosis, I thought a cold-water soak should get the processor's soltion out of the bird. (higher concentartion to lower concentraion until equilibrium is reached.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 14, 2008)

If you still want to brine, do like richtee said and use a week brine. If you add some good spices, you can get better flavoring. The plant just adds solutions for moisture.


If you want to inject here's a recipe. 
1 stick of margarine, butter or Butter Buds
3/4 teaspoon Garlic Power
3/4 teaspoon Onion Powder

3/4 teaspoon Cajun Spice 
1/4 teaspoon white pepper


weak brine
1-1/2 gallons ice cold water
1/2 cup salt ( sea or kosher)
 2 teaspoons Garlic Power
2 teaspoons Onion Powder
2 teaspoons Cajun Spice


----------



## dougbennett (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks. And "weak brine" for how long -- the usual 5 hours?


----------



## richtee (Feb 14, 2008)

It may get the salt out, but the meat has been chemically changed.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 14, 2008)

They probably have about 10% sodium added in the solution. This is common on previously frozen birds. With no preservatives added the fresh shelf life would only be about a week on a whole bird (WOG). Just use a little less potent brine or dont use any sodium in your brine and you should be good. This is why I reccomend all natural birds. There is minimal water weight and no anti-biotics in the product. Most companys add water to bring up the weight of the product so they can charge more.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 14, 2008)

Brine times are pretty much preference.5 hrs would be fine.

My personal preference;
The rule of thumb I use for poultry is 4-12hrs depending on whole bird vs pieces.
I'm assuming you have a whole bird. I would brine for about 6 hrs for a 4-6 pound bird.


Experiment and have fun!


----------

